#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  4 kanaals amp lab/camco

## dokter dB

hallo allemaal!

wie heeft er al ervaringen met de volgende 4 kanaals versterkers, en welke heeft evt voorkeur:
Camco Qpower 10 (class D) 
LAB FP10000Q

ook misschien vergelijk 2 kanaals bijv FP7000 etc

alvast dank!
 :Smile:

----------


## arie

Hoi ik heb zowel lab 10000 als lab 7000, de 7000 liggen bij ons op de subs (eaw sb750) en de 10000 ligt op de toppen (eaw kf750). Zowel de 10000 als de 7000 kunnen rustig een hele dag aan 2 ohm draaien zonder te warm te worden, wel is het aan te raden om de 10000 met niet meer als 2 sub kanalen te belasten(anders trekt die te veel stroom uit het net en gaat het pal lampje branden, dit betekend dat die de maximale 16amp weg trekt uit het net). met de camco heb ik geen revaring dus hier kan ik je niet verder mee helpen (wel denk ik dat de verschillen minimaal zullen zijn, zijn bijde top merken met goede producten),denk dat je het beste van beide een demo toestel aan kunt vragen en dan 1 op 1 vergelijken groeten arjan

ps een lab 10000 houd lang geen 7000 bij ook de 6400 legt het hier dik op af(2x 6400 is ongeveer het zelfde als 1x 10000 alleen met de beperking van het aantal sub kanalen, dit ivm de maximale stroomafname, op mid hoog is er geen verschil met 2 lab fp6400

----------


## dokter dB

hey arie
bedankt voor de info!

----------


## Husss

> hallo allemaal!
> 
> wie heeft er al ervaringen met de volgende 4 kanaals versterkers, en welke heeft evt voorkeur:
> Camco Qpower 10 (class D) 
> LAB FP10000Q
> 
> ook misschien vergelijk 2 kanaals bijv FP7000 etc
> 
> alvast dank!



De Lab is tot 2 ohm per kanaal belastbaar 
In de specs van de camco gaan ze niet lager als 4 ohm/kanaal

Heb zelf het verschil  ervaren tussen de lab4000 en de fp10000q.
Hiertussen had ik wel het idee dat de 10000 warmer/dikker klinkt.
De 4000 is dan natuurlijk al wel een ouder ontwerp.

Grt Husss

----------


## jack

Hou ook even rekening met de latency.

Nieuwe labs en de nieuwe camco q10 zijn klasse D 
met een digitale eindtrap.

De Nexo processor vind latency niet fijn. in de Manual worden versterkers met een latency afgeraden.
Door deze te lange looptijd van de versterker reageerd de processor te traag. De beveliging van de hoogdriver werkt dan niet goed meer. 

De camco q6 heeft nog wel een gewone analoge klasse H uitgang!

----------


## Freek Fokker

Zit geen latency in een FP10000 en is ook geen klasse D.

----------


## jack

Ik ken de fp 10000 niet

Heb alleen ervaring met de oudere c1300 en de wat lichtere fp2400.
Waarbij ik wel op kan merken dat de Camco Vortex 3 quadro op Nexo veel beter klinkt dan de fp2400.
Het laag is gelijk maar het verschil in het mid-hoog is aanzienlijk.
de camco klinkt veel ruimtelijker,dynamischer.

Heb alle 4 kanaals labs opgeruimd/vervangen door camco's..

Dit is mijn ervaring op nexo ps 10/15 . wat de versterker doet met andere merken of speakers heb ik niet getest.

Ik zou graag nog een keer de nieuwe FP+ versterkers willen vergelijken met mijn camco's
Zeker als deze geen latency hebben.
een NX242 met fp+10000 is op papier het ideale supercompacte versterkerrackje!
een ding: het moet wel klinken. 
Ik wil geen consesies aan de geluidskwaliteit doen

----------


## dokter dB

> Ik zou graag nog een keer de nieuwe FP+ versterkers willen vergelijken met mijn camco's
> 
> een NX242 met fp+10000 is op papier het ideale supercompacte versterkerrackje!



mijn idee

dat de camco niet aan 2 ohm gaat vind ik wel echt een bezwaar.
dat heeft zeker weten te maken met de class D output stage, FET piekstromen heel hoog, complex uitgangsfilter, filter afh van belasting met terugkoppeling etc etc. mij veelste moeilijk.
Heb liever geen class d, hoe goed camco het ook voor elkaar heeft. 
Weet dat Lacoustics LA8 en LA4 ook camco is, dus het zal vast wel kloppen. Op laag zou ik class D nog wel overwegen, maar met en 4 kanaals amp is dat geen optie. dan wil je lekker compact  :Smile: . dus laag en hoog. ik hou wel van lekker compact  :Smile:

----------


## Husss

een NX242 met fp+10000 is op papier het ideale supercompacte versterkerrackje!

Ik zag dat  de lybrary van de plm10000q ook al uitgebreider is geworden.
De Nexo PS-en staan er in en de nieuwe geo s12 kasten.

Heb je 2he met processor en 10Kw vermogen;-)

Met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## First Impression

Over de Lab Gruppen PLM 10000Q's

Wij hebben deze in ons verhuurpakket en worden vanaf morgen ingezet op een KF730 systeem dat gebruikt wordt bij de theatertour van Slagerij van Kampen.

2 van deze 10000Q krachtpatsers zullen de huidige (6x) FP6400's en (1x) Lake Contour gaan vervangen in een setting met 12x KF730 / 4x SB730.

Ervaringen volgen snel!

----------


## jakkes72

Ik heb zelf een FP6000Q.

Voor SUBlaag vind ik deze niet perfect, wellicht dat ik deze ga uitbreiden met een Fp3400 of 6400.

----------


## jack

> Ik zag dat de lybrary van de plm10000q ook al uitgebreider is geworden.
> De Nexo PS-en staan er in en de nieuwe geo s12 kasten.



Voor de ps serie alleen ps 10 en 15 wideband!
Dus geen subs instellingen en geen crossover mogelijkheden.
Voor mij nu dus nog absoluut onbruikbaar.

Ook word het vermogen dan begrenst op  475(PS10) watt en 600 watt(PS15)

Lijkt me vooral voor de PS15 wel wat weinig vermogen

----------


## JVS

> Ook word het vermogen dan begrenst op 475(PS10) watt en 600 watt(PS15)
> 
> Lijkt me vooral voor de PS15 wel wat weinig vermogen



Die 15" PHL kan RMS ook echt niet veel meer verdragen dan die 600Wrms !

Als in die PLM's dezelfde limiting / dynamische EQ'ing als in de NX processoren verwerkt zit, zou het nog wel eens een heel interessant alternatief kunnen worden !

----------


## tijn

Ik verwacht deze week onze FP6000Q. Deze gaan we gebruiken voor het mid/hoog (L'Acoustics 112XT) met een FP3400 op het sub en aangestuurd door een XTA DP226. Nu gebruiken we nog een Camco DL3000 en DL 1500. Ik zal je laten weten wat onze bevindingen zijn.

----------


## JVS

Al vergelijken FP6000Q vs. Camco DL1500 / DL3000 kunnen doen ?

----------


## jack

De ram 

http://www.ramaudio.com/pdf/RAM_SSeries_catalogue.pdf

past volgens mij ook wel in dit rijtje van (goede) 4 kanaals versterkers.
Ik heb ze alleen nog niet gehoord!

Vooral de nieuwe modellen s6004 en s6044

Vooral de prijs staat me aan 1945 en 2395 bruto excl BTW stukken lager dan de concurenten lab en camco!

----------


## arie

Hoi Die rams kunnen dan wel een stuk goedkoper zijn maar je zit dan ook met de beperking in vermogen en in belastbaarheid(2ohm gaat niet). Dit gaat bij een lab10000q wel goed. Een hele avond volledig aan 2 ohm op 4 kf750 toppen is geen probleem. Groeten Arjan

----------


## jack

de 6004 kost maar 2395€ en kan wel 2 ohm aan.
Deze heeft maar 60 watt per kanaal minder dan de lab fp6000Q! die bruto excl btw toch zo,n 2000 euro meer kost!!!!!
4x60= in totaal dus maar 240watt............dure watjes :Frown:  

Ze moeten bij ram maar eens een s10004 gaan maken!

ook het gewicht 8,6kg en de diepte 31 cm!!! zijn natuurlijk top!
Allemaal pluspunten!

het belangrijkste moet nog komen!

Hoe klinkt ie?

----------


## Turboke

En op 4ohm is het al 250w verschil.

----------


## jack

Ik doel op 2 ohm!

Ik geloof de specs van ram meer dan die van lab

exact een verdubbeling van het vermogen bij halvering van de weerstand van 8 naar 4 ohm lijkt mijn niet echt rieel! zeker niet als het vermogen bij 2 ohm maar 250 watt meer bedraagt.

peakoutput lab 6000q 6000watt
http://www.labgruppen.com/downloads/...FP6000Q_V5.pdf

peakoutput ram 4 x 2080watt!!
http://www.ramaudio.com/pdf/RAM_SSeries_catalogue.pdf

----------


## JVS

> Ik doel op 2 ohm!
> 
> Ik geloof de specs van ram meer dan die van lab
> 
> exact een verdubbeling van het vermogen bij halvering van de weerstand van 8 naar 4 ohm lijkt mijn niet echt rieel! zeker niet als het vermogen bij 2 ohm maar 250 watt meer bedraagt.



Misschien eerst eens een beetje verdiepen in de materie, alvorens dergelijke conclusies te trekken :-) (trefwoord: current-limiting)..

Kijk eens naar de duitse Asid / Hoellstern eindtrappen. Diverse personen op duitse fora beweren na een 1:1 vergelijk dat ze met een aantal lab's (waaronder de fp6400) de vloer aanvegen.

Aangezien een Asid-Hoellstern wél een aktieve PFC in de voeding heeft, kan ik me daarbij bést wel iets voorstellen..! Had ik van Lab inmiddels toch ook wel verwacht....

----------


## jack

Hoi Joost.

raar dat die current-limiting bij 16 ohm niet werkt!

ps heb je al zo,n ram van dichtbij mogen bekijken?
hoe vind jij de kwaliteit van ram amps in het algemeen?

----------


## JVS

> Hoi Joost.
> raar dat die current-limiting bij 16 ohm niet werkt!



.... Daar kan ik handig een reden voor bedenken waarom het vermogen in 8 ohm maar liefst 15 (!!!!) Watt minder is dan het dubbele van een 16 ohms belasting, maar man, waar praten we over.....




> ps heb je al zo,n ram van dichtbij mogen bekijken?
> hoe vind jij de kwaliteit van ram amps in het algemeen?



Heb ze al eens in handen gehad, maar ik ben er absoluut niet kapot van. Véél te kleine isolatie-afstanden en véél te veel vieze airflow langs ongelakte SMD-componenten... Naar mijn mening vragen om problemen op vochtige plekken of na een beetje stofophoping..

----------


## nightline

> .... Daar kan ik handig een reden voor bedenken waarom het vermogen in 8 ohm maar liefst 15 (!!!!) Watt minder is dan het dubbele van een 16 ohms belasting, maar man, waar praten we over.....
> 
> Heb ze al eens in handen gehad, maar ik ben er absoluut niet kapot van. Véél te kleine isolatie-afstanden en véél te veel vieze airflow langs ongelakte SMD-componenten... Naar mijn mening vragen om problemen op vochtige plekken of na een beetje stofophoping..



 
Nog maar niet te spreken over de behuizing, dit is werkelijk blik met erg veel gaten. Voor het betere tour werk is deze behuizing niet ontworpen.
Ik heb de S-4044 een paar keer aan de tand mogen voelen, en heb een A-B test gedaan. 1 kanaal van Ram op 4 Ohm tegen 1 kanaal van  een QSC PLX3002 ( beide ca. 900 watt @ 4 ohm ). De QSC was net wat strakker in het laag, maar daar moet je van houden, tevens klinkt de QSC wat opener. Volluit moet de RAM ook iets toegeven. Maar al met al, voor het geld is het een leuke versterker die gewoon goed klinkt. 
Ideaal voor monitor toepassing, maar niet voor verhuur geschikt vanwege de slappe behuizing.

Mvg

Jack

----------


## jack

> maar niet voor verhuur geschikt vanwege de slappe behuizing



Is voor mijn absoluut geen reden om hem niet te gaan verhuren cq gebruiken.
Zo,n ding zit bij mij in een flightcase. 
Een Camco Vortex heeft ook een behuizing van niets.
voor en achter vastmaken en er gebeurd niks meer mee....

een watje meer of minder boeit mijn niet zo.Het moet gewoon goed klinken, zowel op het laag als het hoog.
Helaas dat de nieuwe Nexo amp(4x1) niet klinkt zoals ik wil.Dat zou mijn keuze veel makkelijker maken..


@ Joost
wat vind jij dan wel een goede versterker?
Hoe klinkt die Hoellstern?
wat kost ie?

----------


## jack

Gisteren eerste tests gehad met de ram s6044

Als referentie natuurlijk mijn camcorack bestaande uit, op het laag een vortex 4 en op het hoog een vortex.
Deze hebben respectievelijk 930 en 1350 watt aan 8 ohm.
Als processor natuurlijk een NX242

De Ram is 1015 watt aan 8 ohm per kanaal ook aangestuurd door een Nexo NX242,
De firmware en de instellingen van de NX242 staan natuurlijk hetzelfde als het camco rack 

Ik vind de ram er netjes uitzien.
Met dipswitchs kan de interne limiter per kanaal ingeschakeld worden, ook zit er een low cut op (30 of 50 hz)
Gain is instelbaar op 26,32 en 38 dB
De input kan doorgelinkt worden naar alle kanalen 
Om de speakers aan te sluiten zitten er 4 Neutrix speacons, ook de input xlr-en zijn van Neutrix.
Het enige wat er ontbreekt zijn de door-link XLR-en.(wel aanwezig op de tweekanaals modellen)
De behuizing is gemaakt van dun plaatstaal, 
Ik heb hier geen problemen mee. De behuizing van de camco's is zeker niet steviger,wel is het aan te raden de versterker in een goede flightcase te monteren en niet te vergeten de achterzijde ook vast te zetten.

Als speakers gebruik ik een dubbele Nexo ps15 set.
Daar de versterker per kanaal maar tot 4 ohm belast mag worden gebruik ik een originele ls1200(6ohm) en een imitatie LS1200(8ohm)
de impedantie zal net onder de 4 ohm liggen.

to be continued!

----------


## Husss

> Gisteren eerste tests gehad met de ram s6044
> 
> Als referentie natuurlijk mijn camcorack bestaande uit, op het laag een vortex 4 en op het hoog een vortex.
> Deze hebben respectievelijk 930 en 1350 watt aan 8 ohm.
> Als processor natuurlijk een NX242
> 
> De Ram is 1015 watt aan 8 ohm per kanaal ook aangestuurd door een Nexo NX242,
> De firmware en de instellingen van de NX242 staan natuurlijk hetzelfde als het camco rack 
> 
> ...



Beste Jack,

Hier proberen we het momenteel met de  fp10000q en de NX241
Geluidstechnisch gaat dit prima.
Alleen hebben de processor en amp een soort van conflict door de senselijnen. Na wat navraag her en der bij collega NEXO gebruikers wereldwijd blijkt dit geen probleem te geven mbt de systeembeveiliging. 
Er schijnt een white paper te zijn over "het conflict"
Dit zou ik nog toegemaild krijgen.
Kan zeggen dat dit een zeer compact maar krachtig rackje is;-)
Een genot voor de sjouwco!

Met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## dokter dB

hey huss
bevalt de 10000q?
ben ook wel benieuwd naar de powersofts en camcoos... :Smile:

----------


## jack

> Hier proberen we het momenteel met de fp10000q en de NX241
> Geluidstechnisch gaat dit prima.
> Alleen hebben de processor en amp een soort van conflict door de senselijnen. Na wat navraag her en der bij collega NEXO gebruikers wereldwijd blijkt dit geen probleem te geven mbt de systeembeveiliging. 
> Er schijnt een white paper te zijn over "het conflict"
> Dit zou ik nog toegemaild krijgen.
> Kan zeggen dat dit een zeer compact maar krachtig rackje is;-)
> Een genot voor de sjouwco!



Klopt er is ook een stukje te vinden op het PSW forum
De gain van de ram blijft ook niet constant.

De Camco's bevallen mij uitermate goed.
Voor de grote klussen blijf ik mijn camco's gebruiken.
Ik zoek gewoon een betaalbaar hoofdzakelijk op 8 ohm draaiend alternatief.
Of te wel voor het kleine klusje(2 tops 2 subs)  liefst passend in het dashboard kastje

----------


## JVS

Correctie: de gain blijft wél constant... !

Enkel de manier van meten van de gain gebeurt op een ietwat "rare" manier in de NX- processoren, waardoor de low-cut en high-cut filters door de lichte fasedraaiing een meetfout geven.

Jack, probeer het eens met de RAM als je de low-cut op de amp uitschakelt..

Zou volgens deze white-paper niet tot problemen leiden, enkel telkens de sense-waarschuwing is irritant (maar volgens mij in de latere NX242 versies uit te schakelen, kwam hem althans tegen in mijn NX242'ers na de update).

----------


## jack

> Correctie: de gain blijft wél constant... !



met gain bedoel ik de gemeten gain van de NX 242 natuurlijk..


ps low cut Staat uit!

----------


## Husss

En bij deze de white paper!

PS heb ook de 4x4 overwogen. dit laat echter nog op zich wachten en gezien de goede ervaringen met lab ben ik toch voor de 10.000Q gegaan.




20.02.2007  Page 1 of 1
File: Nexo_NX242_Compatibility.doc.doc
Compatibility of Lab.gruppen Class TD Power Amplifiers
and Nexo NX242 Digital TDcontroller
Issues:

Nexo's NX242 requires and monitors a certain stable amplifier gain. Users in the field have
reported that with a number of different amplifier brands and models in the market the
NX242 indicates gain deviations.
Among these amplifiers are Lab.gruppen Class TD amplifiers such as
 all of FP+
 fP 6400 and fP 3400
 C Series, except the "X" line extension models


Test:
We have tested the NX242 with Lab.gruppen Class TD amplifiers and were able to reproduce
the symptoms as reported. It appears that depending on frequency the NX242 indicates
significant deviations from the desired amplifier gain.
The error indication cannot be disabled on the NX242.
However, the NX242 does not change its audio performance, e.g. by compensating for these
errors.

Analysis/Results:
The amplifiers used for testing performed flawlessly throughout the test and are known and
praised in the market as such. Factually, although the NX242 indicates gain deviation the
gain of the Class TD amplifiers remains stable at the chosen value.

Our tests have shown that the NX242 seems to misinterpret other information, and that the
gain sensing method utilized by the NX242 causes the unit to falsely indicate errors even if
there are none. Our testing further demonstrated that false warnings are triggered if the
program material has content where the phase response of the amplifier is greater than 5
degrees.
High or low pass filters, as often used in amplifiers at the extreme ends of the audible
frequency range, can eventually cause differing errors depending on frequency. Although
they have virtually no audible effect, filter roll-offs of this type may be read by some external
processors as gain deviations at very low or very high frequencies.

With the gain deviation as indicated by the NX242 being a warning only, and not resulting
in any actual changes to the audio output of the amplifier, any long-term solution can only be
implemented by the controller's manufacturer Nexo, most likely by a firmware modification.

In summary, our testing indicates that Lab.gruppen Class TD amplifiers can still be used
along with the NX242 provided that the user trusts the amplifiers and is comfortable with
ignoring the error messages, and/or has alternative ways of monitoring amplifier
performance, e.g. via Lab.gruppen's NomadLink® remote monitoring system.

File: Nexo_NX242_Compatibility.doc.doc

----------


## jack

Vanavond heb ik een feesje
Als subs 4x ls500 2x origineel 2x imitatie(alle 8ohm)
tops 4 x Nexo PS10.
Nexo processor (nx 242) 

eens kijken of hij warm wordt?

----------


## purplehaze

Heeft iemand de 4-kanaals camco's nu al eens getest en evt. vergeleken met Lab Gruppen 4-kanaals bakkies?

Het gaat om 1 van de volgende
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Qpower 4, 4 x 1000W / 4 Ohm[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Qpower 6, 4 x 1500W/ 4 Ohm[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Qpower 10, 4 x 2500W/4 ohm [/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Turboke

denk dat je eerder zal moeten uitgaan naar de vermogens van
840w   voor de q4
1000w voor de q6
1800w voor de q10
meen eens ooit gelezen te hebben dat de andere vermogens zo zijn als ze maar op 1 kanaal spelen

----------


## Koen van der K

Heb vorige week op verzoek van 'n klant 'n aantal nieuwe amps hier op de testbank gehad waaronder 'n Macrotech 9000i en 'n Lab FP10000Q.
Qua meetresultaten haalt 't allemaal de specs wel (verwacht ook niet anders in deze prijsklasse); qua klank echter aanzienlijke verschillen tussen de 9000i en de 10000, met name in het (sub)laag waar de MA9000i volgens betreffende klant beduidend minder presteert. Vergelijk met 'n Camco oid heb ik (nog) niet, misschien kan Jack er een regelen ?

Groeten !

----------


## MusicXtra

> denk dat je eerder zal moeten uitgaan naar de vermogens van
> 840w   voor de q4
> 1000w voor de q6
> 1800w voor de q10
> meen eens ooit gelezen te hebben dat de andere vermogens zo zijn als ze maar op 1 kanaal spelen



Wat je schrijft klopt inderdaad, geloof wel dat het voor 2 kanalen geldt.
Één versterker moet je dus niet op alle vier kanalen met subs belasten maar bijvoorbeeld twee kanalen sub, één kanaal mid en één kanaal hoog.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Wat je schrijft klopt inderdaad, geloof wel dat het voor 2 kanalen geldt.
> Één versterker moet je dus niet op alle vier kanalen met subs belasten maar bijvoorbeeld twee kanalen sub, één kanaal mid en één kanaal hoog.



Klopt, staat ook in de door Lab opgegeven specs en het komt overeen met wat ik heb gemeten. Hoe lager de impedantie hoe sneller de amp buiten adem is. Alle vier de kanalen voor sublaag gebruiken is (theoretisch) niet aan te raden maar in de praktijk blijken de Labs zich goed staande te houden.

Groeten !

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb je ook een vergelijking met een LAB4000 of FP6400?
Ben erg benieuwd hoe de FP10.000 zich houdt.

----------


## Turboke

de fp 6400 zullen altijd wel beter gaan en ook kunnen deze op 2ohm presteren wat de meeste 4 kanaals amps niet kunnen.
denk dat 2 fp 6400 wel beter presteren dan 1 - 10000

----------


## MusicXtra

De FP10.000 kan ook gewoon op 2 Ohm.....
De FP6400 en de LAB 4000 leveren 3200W/ch @ 2Ohm en de FP10.000 2500 Watt. Dat verschil is zo klein dat het niet hoorbaar is.
Het gaat erom of er, behalve dan dat verschil in vermogen, nog meer verschillen in zitten.
Overweeg op termijn mijn rackje met LAB4000's en 1600's te vervangen voor 2 FP10.000 maar vraag me af of ik voor het sub er beter aan doe om mijn oude vertrouwde 4000's daarvoor te blijven gebruiken en alleen voor het mid/hoog een 10.000 te pakken.

----------


## flurk

> Vanavond heb ik een feesje
> Als subs 4x ls500 2x origineel 2x imitatie(alle 8ohm)
> tops 4 x Nexo PS10.
> Nexo processor (nx 242) 
> 
> eens kijken of hij warm wordt?



 

Zijn de LS 500 niet standaard 4 ohm?

----------


## Turboke

Da klopt dat ze werken op 2 ohm maar wat heb je eraan als dit niets opleverd.
Trouwens heb ik ook al horen zeggen dat de 10000 middenklas amps zijn en dit door mensen die op de firma werken waar ze verdeeld worden.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Heb je ook een vergelijking met een LAB4000 of FP6400?
> Ben erg benieuwd hoe de FP10.000 zich houdt.



Helaas heb ik de andere labs niet op de testbank gehad. Ik heb de meetresultaten van de FP10000 zo niet bij de hand maar het is iets in deze trand; Gespecificeerd vermogen kan bij 2 kanalen 8 Ohm belast gedurende ca. 1 sec worden geleverd, daarna zakt de output ca. 3dB in (halveert dus). Bij 2 kanalen 4 Ohm of 1 kanaal 2 Ohm haalt-ie krap de specs en zakt binnen 0,5 seconde de output 3dB terug. Ik had geen dummyloads meer voor de overige 4 kanalen anders had ik dat ook wel even gemeten  :Embarrassment: . THD+N en andere meetgegevens blijven allemaal netjes binnen spec.

Let wel dat bovenstaande meetgegevens zijn verricht met sinusvollasttest, geen praktijksignaal dus maar wel handig om vast te stellen hoe lang de adem van 'n amp is voordat deze z'n vermogen terugregelt. In de praktijk (muzieksignalen) ligt dat natuurlijk anders.

Groeten !

----------


## arie

Hoi Koen,

Ik heb de fp10000 in de praktijk naast onderandere de fp6400 gehad en moet zeggen dat die het dan toch echt niet slecht doet. Kwa openheid in het geluid is die beter dan een fp6400 (mits je hem niet volledig aan 2 ohm belast, dan presteerd de fp6400 weer beter). Ik heb heb een maand geleden een keer met twee fp10000 gedraaid (normaal gebruiken we voor subs fp7000) nu 1 fp10000 gebruikt voor laag/mid  mid en hoog en de andere fp10000 volledig op 4 dubbel 18" subs 4 ohm(eaw sb750). Dit ging verrassend goed, had zelf niet echt het gevoel veel minder power te hebben als met 2x fp7000 op de subs.  Groeten Arjan

----------


## purplehaze

maar wat betreft de Camco Q-power ampjes zijn er nog maar weinig praktijk- en test ervaringen lijkt wel..

----------


## Koen van der K

Hé Arjan, OK, dat is goed nieuws ... 4x 4 Ohm sublaag is best zware kost voor 'n amp maar dat de Labs zich in de praktijk (zeer) goed staande weten te houden is bekend. Metingen kunnen een aardige indicatie zijn maar praktijk gaat boven alles.

Iemand 'n Camco in de aanbieding ;-) ?

Groeten !

----------


## Husss

[quote=Koen van der K;508398]Hé Arjan, OK, dat is goed nieuws ... 4x 4 Ohm sublaag is best zware kost voor 'n amp maar dat de Labs zich in de praktijk (zeer) goed staande weten te houden is bekend. Metingen kunnen een aardige indicatie zijn maar praktijk gaat boven alles.

Heb de 10.000q reeds gebruikt met belasting L/R top 4ohm/kanaal en L/R sub 3 ohm/kanaal. 
Apparaat werd wel wat warmer maar ondanks dat ie flink op zijn staart werd getrapt :EEK!:  geen problemen en lekker stevig geluid. Kon geen verschil merken tussen 10.000q en 2x lab4000. sterker nog... had het idee dat de 10.000Q iets "dikker"in het laag klonk.

@dokter dB. Ben dik tevreden over de 10.000Q

Met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## arie

[quote=Husss;508405]



> Hé Arjan, OK, dat is goed nieuws ... 4x 4 Ohm sublaag is best zware kost voor 'n amp maar dat de Labs zich in de praktijk (zeer) goed staande weten te houden is bekend. Metingen kunnen een aardige indicatie zijn maar praktijk gaat boven alles.
> 
> Heb de 10.000q reeds gebruikt met belasting L/R top 4ohm/kanaal en L/R sub 3 ohm/kanaal. 
> Apparaat werd wel wat warmer maar ondanks dat ie flink op zijn staart werd getrapt geen problemen en lekker stevig geluid. Kon geen verschil merken tussen 10.000q en 2x lab4000. sterker nog... had het idee dat de 10.000Q iets "dikker"in het laag klonk.
> 
> @dokter dB. Ben dik tevreden over de 10.000Q
> 
> Met vr gr,
> 
> Husss



Ik denk dat het gene dat je zegt over het dikker in het laag meer het "minder controle over de conus effect is dan iets anders", dit is tenmiste mijn ervaring zodra je onder de 4 ohm komt (maargoed ik ben nog geen amp tegen gekomen die dit niet had. (ook de oude crest pro serie had dit, crest ca, crown enz) groeten Arjan

----------


## JVS

Kijk ook eens naar de MC² E4-75. 4x750Wrms in 8 ohm. Gebruik ze zelf, zeer tevreden over !

----------


## purplehaze

Joost, waarop gebruik je die MC² E4-75 voor als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Turboke

Lijken me ideaal als monitor amps die E4-75,
Wij gaan volgende week de E90 eens testen dit eventueel als vervanging voor 2 E45.

----------


## JVS

Die MC² E4-75 gebruik ik momenteel op monitors. Klinkt erg goed en flink wat headroom (ook op 8 ohm).

Heb er ook al eens een viertal Nexo PS15's aan gehad, en ook dat klonk helemaal niet verkeerd.

----------


## purplehaze

Die MC2 E4-75 heeft bij 4 ohm ong. hetzelfde vermogen als bij 8 ohm.4x 750 watt 8 ohm en 4 x 825 watt bij 4 ohm (1kHz).
De camco Q6 4x 800watt @ 8 ohm en 4x 1000watt @ 4 ohm (tevens bij 1kHz).
Maar de Camco zou tot 1500 watt moeten kunnen leveren aan 4 ohm als peak (alle kanalen gebruikt nog steeds).
Het lijkt me dat de Camco dus wat ruimer in zijn voeding zit, maar 2x een PS15 6 ohm woofer op 1 kanaal dus 3 ohm da's waarschijnlijk niet verstandig of wel..


Toepassing zou zijn: 2 of 4 NEXO PS15 actief aangestuurd, dus 2 kanalen vol belast (wel 3 ohm...) en 2 kanalen rustig aan.

Of 2 of 4x NEXO PS10 op kanalen A-B en sub op C-D bridge.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die MC2 E4-75 heeft bij 4 ohm ong. hetzelfde vermogen als bij 8 ohm.4x 750 watt 8 ohm en 4 x 825 watt bij 4 ohm (1kHz).
> De camco Q6 4x 800watt @ 8 ohm en 4x 1000watt @ 4 ohm (tevens bij 1kHz).
> Maar de Camco zou tot 1500 watt moeten kunnen leveren aan 4 ohm als peak (alle kanalen gebruikt nog steeds).
> Het lijkt me dat de Camco dus wat ruimer in zijn voeding zit, maar 2x een PS15 6 ohm woofer op 1 kanaal dus 3 ohm da's waarschijnlijk niet verstandig of wel..
> 
> 
> Toepassing zou zijn: 2 of 4 NEXO PS15 actief aangestuurd, dus 2 kanalen vol belast (wel 3 ohm...) en 2 kanalen rustig aan.
> Of 2 of 4x NEXO PS10 op kanalen A-B en sub op C-D bridge.



Wat ik uit alle documentatie begrijp is dat de meeste 4 kanaals versterkers het wat moeilijk krijgen wanneer alle kanalen op de minimale impedantie worden belast en dan vooral wanneer ze sub moeten weergeven.
In jouw beide voorstellen is hier geen sprake van en volgens mij zijn de 4 kanaals versterkers ontworpen om op dit soort manieren belast te worden.

----------


## jack

Net voor carnaval een Camco q10 bijgekocht.

Mijn bevindingen:

Leuke versterker.compact veel vermogen.

Deze versterker klinkt op het mid/hoog anders dan mijn Camco vortexen. De vortexen zijn klinken meer open en gedetaileerder.
Het laag is gewoon goed.

Vind zelf dat een Q4(Klasse H)  beter op het mid/hoog klinkt dan zijn grote digitale broer(Q10 klasse D)

Vermogen is er zat!!

Moet de eerste ECHT goede Klasse d versterker nog tegenkomen ....

Versterker heb ik vast  verhuurd aan een café. op een enkele nexo ps8 set.
 testen is even lastig.......

----------


## qvt

Heeft iemand al naar de nieuwe PLM20000Q gekeken hier?

----------


## Turboke

Heb in frankfurt de E100 van mc² zien liggen ben daar ook benieuwd naar.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heeft iemand al naar de nieuwe PLM20000Q gekeken hier?



Ikke. :Big Grin: 
Verbazingwekkend, dacht dat de FP14.000 al op het randje zat van wat er mogelijk is op één 230V groepje maar kennelijk was er nog ruimte om nog verder te gaan.

----------


## JVS

> Ikke.
> Verbazingwekkend, dacht dat de FP14.000 al op het randje zat van wat er mogelijk is op één 230V groepje maar kennelijk was er nog ruimte om nog verder te gaan.



Vanaf de PLM20000 gaat LAB met aktieve PFC werken, dus dan krijg je nog wat meer uit 't net. Hoop dat ze de PFC converter goed doorontwikkeld hebben, want de meeste eindtrappen met aktieve PFC uit 't verleden hebben toch wel wat problemen gegeven....

Had laatst nog een FP13000 hier. Beestachtig ding als je hem in 2x4 ohm belast en gas geeft. Eens een FP14000 proberen ? :-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vanaf de PLM20000 gaat LAB met aktieve PFC werken, dus dan krijg je nog wat meer uit 't net. Hoop dat ze de PFC converter goed doorontwikkeld hebben, want de meeste eindtrappen met aktieve PFC uit 't verleden hebben toch wel wat problemen gegeven....
> 
> Had laatst nog een FP13000 hier. Beestachtig ding als je hem in 2x4 ohm belast en gas geeft. Eens een FP14000 proberen ? :-)



Wil zo'n ding weleens op mijn dubbel 18" subs horen :EEK!: , kan een FP10.000Q gewoon tot aan clippen uitsturen zonder dat de subs aan hun max komen. :Cool:

----------


## 4AC

> Heeft iemand al naar de nieuwe PLM20000Q gekeken hier?







> Heb in frankfurt de E100 van mc² zien liggen ben daar ook benieuwd naar.





Houdt op de race naar steeds meer vermogen dan nooit op?

Mvg,

Teun

Ps.
Steeds meer pixeltjes in je tv... steeds meer megapixels in je camera... steeds meer Ghz'en+TB's in je pc... steeds meer pk's+nm's in je auto...
Mijn reactie:
meer pixels hebben we niet nodig, het is me ooit verteld dat de mens tot een bepaalt aan pixels niet 'scherper'  kan zien
meer megapixels in je camera zijn ook niet nodig, op een geven moment worden de pixeltjes zo klein dat ze slechter licht/kleur kunnen waarnemen in de lens (of zoiets)=slechtere foto's
meer Ghz'en en meer TB's staan weer in verband met hierboven: de bestanden worden steeds groter, dus er is meer kracht en ruimte nodig. (verhaal gaat niet geheel op hier)
meer pk's en nm's in je auto zijn altijd lekker, maar men zou het ook kunnen zoeken in gewicht en andere factoren (ook hier gaat het verhaal niet geheel op)
en tot slot: meer watt's in geluidsinstallaties.
Maar willen we dat wel? Het ging toch om het rendement? En ik wat dacht je van... kwaliteit?Het emotionele effect, niet alleen van de muziek, maar ook van geluid zelf, wat je de kwaliteit van de muziek zou mogen noemen (bron: PB Audio /  Funktion One NL). DAT is niet uit te drukken in cijfertjes (watt).
Maar goed, bedrijven inspelen op de vraag van de markt. En schijnbaar vragen _wij_ om meer watt's.

Wat is dit toch???

----------


## MusicXtra

> Houdt op de race naar steeds meer vermogen dan nooit op?
> Ik ken maar bar weinig luidsprekers die dit soort vermogens kunnen trekken... 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Die zijn er inmiddels meer dan voldoende.....

----------


## RenéE

Op de Messe nog een schattig 4*21" subje gezien van 12kW continu. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mvg,
> 
> Teun
> 
> Ps.
> steeds meer pixeltjes in je tv... steeds meer megapixels in je camera... steeds meer Ghz'en+TB's in je pc... steeds meer pk's+nm's in je auto...
> Mijn reactie:
> meer pixels hebben we niet nodig, het is me ooit verteld dat de mens tot een bepaalt aan pixels niet 'scherper'  kan zien
> meer megapixels in je camera zijn ook niet nodig, op een geven moment worden de pixeltjes zo klein dat ze slechter licht/kleur kunnen waarnemen in de lens (of zoiets)=slechtere foto's
> ...



Dat heet vooruitgang. :Big Grin: 
Om het bij geluid te houden, rendement is inderdaad heel belangrijk maar wanneer je dat combineert met heel veel vermogen heb je dus per saldo meer geluid uit minder kasten.
Lab Gruppen zal heus geen versterker op de markt zetten die nergens op aangesloten kan worden. Alle gerenommeerde luidspreker fabrikanten hebben inmiddels luidsprekers in hun programma die makkelijk 1500 Watt of meer continu kunnen hebben, stop er twee in één kast en je kunt er dus 6000 Watt :EEK!:  aan versterkervermogen op aansluiten. Ziedaar de toepassing voor de PLM 20.000Q. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Op de Messe nog een schattig 4*21" subje gezien van 12kW continu.



Ik heb hem ook gezien, maar als je dan goed kijkt en leest is die 12kW gewoon peak vermogen. Dus niks geen RMS vermogens. Ik ken ook geen 21" ers die 4kW RMS kunnen verstouwen!

Ik ben het helemaal met 4AC eens. Gelukkig onderscheiden de rendement slimmeriken zich van de rest die nog steeds lekker met vermogens lopen te smijten. 

Zo'n grote dure stroomvretende versterker is leuk als je veel subs of toppen die parallel staan met eenzelfde amp wil aansturen. Voor monitors kompleet over de top. Zelfs een 10000Q is dan al teveel. Voor alles een markt blijkbaar. De minder vermogende versterkers worden er wellicht goedkoper door en de concurrentie blijft scherp!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben het helemaal met 4AC eens. Gelukkig onderscheiden de rendement slimmeriken zich van de rest die nog steeds lekker met vermogens lopen te smijten. 
> 
> Zo'n grote dure stroomvretende versterker is leuk als je veel subs of toppen die parallel staan met eenzelfde amp wil aansturen. Voor monitors kompleet over de top. Zelfs een 10000Q is dan al teveel. Voor alles een markt blijkbaar. De minder vermogende versterkers worden er wellicht goedkoper door en de concurrentie blijft scherp!



En daar klopt je verhaal dus niet, de rendement slimmerikken die hun producten ook nog eens hoog belastbaar maken pakken dubbel voordeel en dus maximaal rendement.
Die grote versterker gaat juist uiterst efficiënt om met de energie, zeker vergeleken bij een conventionele versterker die al snel 30% van de energie in nutteloze warmte wegstookt.
De FP10.000Q is juist super, slechts één type versterker voor zowel subs, mid, hoog als monitors. Ieder amprack is bij mij nu hetzelfde en met de dip switches kun je het vermogen beperken.

----------


## Turboke

[QUOTE=MusicSupport;530360]Ik heb hem ook gezien, maar als je dan goed kijkt en leest is die 12kW gewoon peak vermogen. Dus niks geen RMS vermogens. Ik ken ook geen 21" ers die 4kW RMS kunnen verstouwen!

MCCauley, M421
12kw, 24kw instantaneous peak
power ratings AES 3000w @ 8ohm per speaker.

----------


## Noobie

afgelopen weekend een lab 6400 op 2 dubbel 18" subs gehad, normaal gebruik ik 2 x dynacord P1050 gebrugd. volgens de specs geeft die P1050 1200W RMS in brug bij 4 ohm. De lab 2500W RMS (oid) bij 4 ohm. In principe dus 2 x zoveel....

Grappig is wel dat de dynacord voldoende vermogen levert om de subs aan te laten lopen, waar de Lab vol in de clip nog geen volledige conus uitslag voor elkaar krijgt. Wél klinkt de lab strakker, qua totaal vermogen geeft de P1050 iets meer. 
Het lijkt er dus inderdaad erg op dat de definitie van RMS vermogen door sommige fabrikanten anders wordt uitgelegd. het zal met die FP10000 niet anders zijn denk ik.

----------


## MusicXtra

> afgelopen weekend een lab 6400 op 2 dubbel 18" subs gehad, normaal gebruik ik 2 x dynacord P1050 gebrugd. volgens de specs geeft die P1050 1200W RMS in brug bij 4 ohm. De lab 2500W RMS (oid) bij 4 ohm. In principe dus 2 x zoveel....
> 
> Grappig is wel dat de dynacord voldoende vermogen levert om de subs aan te laten lopen, waar de Lab vol in de clip nog geen volledige conus uitslag voor elkaar krijgt. Wél klinkt de lab strakker, qua totaal vermogen geeft de P1050 iets meer. 
> Het lijkt er dus inderdaad erg op dat de definitie van RMS vermogen door sommige fabrikanten anders wordt uitgelegd. het zal met die FP10000 niet anders zijn denk ik.



Kans is groot dat de Lab veel meer controle heeft over de conus waardoor, ondanks het dubbele aan vermogen, je subs met de Lab niet in de stress te krijgen zijn. De FP6400 is identiek aan de FP 10.000Q wat betreft prestaties, onlangs deze twee naast elkaar getest en er was geen enkel verschil te ontdekken. Overigens betekent het dubbele aan vermogen slechts een net hoorbaar verschil in volume.

P.S. Had je de MLS switsches wel goed ingesteld?

----------


## Noobie

als de clip leds op de amp oplichten denk ik van wel... theoretisch zou de lab 3 dB meer moeten leveren dan de p1050, het omgekeerde is echter waar...

----------


## MusicXtra

> als de clip leds op de amp oplichten denk ik van wel... theoretisch zou de lab 3 dB meer moeten leveren dan de p1050, het omgekeerde is echter waar...



De clip leds gaan alleen eerder oplichten als je met de MLS switches het vermogen begrensd.
Ik acht de kans groot dat de P1050 meer vervormd waardoor het geluid veel voller klinkt. De Lab levert echt zijn opgegeven vermogen en doet dat ook heel strak.

----------


## Noobie

de P1050 geeft al meer vermogen zonder dat clip led oplicht, de FP was gewoon standaard ingesteld. P1050 wordt ook door de ingebouwde processor recht gehouden. Maar inderdaad wel een andere sound.

----------


## arie

Kan me niet voorstellen dat je de lab dan goed ingesteld hebt staan. 

Zo'n eindtrap moet toch echt serieus power kunnen leveren. 

groeten Arjan

----------


## MusicSupport

> En daar klopt je verhaal dus niet, de rendement slimmerikken die hun producten ook nog eens hoog belastbaar maken pakken dubbel voordeel en dus maximaal rendement.
> Die grote versterker gaat juist uiterst efficiënt om met de energie, zeker vergeleken bij een conventionele versterker die al snel 30% van de energie in nutteloze warmte wegstookt.
> De FP10.000Q is juist super, slechts één type versterker voor zowel subs, mid, hoog als monitors. Ieder amprack is bij mij nu hetzelfde en met de dip switches kun je het vermogen beperken.



Hoho. Dat lees je verkeerd. Ik had het niet over het vermogen van de Lab. Geen negatief woord uit mijn mond over de Lab!

Het ging meer om speakermerken die verkondigen dat ze een 1000W topkast hebben gebouwd. Jah dat kan ik ook wel; het gaat om rendement.





> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door MusicSupport
> 
> 
> Ik heb hem ook gezien, maar als je dan goed kijkt en leest is die 12kW gewoon peak vermogen. Dus niks geen RMS vermogens. Ik ken ook geen 21" ers die 4kW RMS kunnen verstouwen!
> 
> 
> 
> MCCauley, M421
> 12kw, 24kw instantaneous peak
> power ratings AES 3000w @ 8ohm per speaker.



Okey ik moet je gelijk geven, specstechnisch dan!
Ben benieuwd welke speaker daar in zit; de zwaarste B&C die ik kan vinden is 2kW AES. En nogmaals! Rendement! Als hetzelfde behaald kan worden met een speaker met lager vermogen dan kies ik die! Daarnaast; je hebt het ding ook gezien! Dat past niet fatsoenlijk ergens in. In een trailer misschien. Komt er ook een steekkarretje bij om hem mee te nemen (220KG!). Okey okey ik begrijp het al; het is voor in discotheken? Dacht dat MCCauley ook tourende PA toepassingen heeft. Weliswaar een indrukwekende 143dB en onwaarschijnlijk gaaf laag maar toch heb ik mn bedenkingen! Hier kun je wel mooi deze nieuwe PLM20000 aanhangen. 

Op locatie tegen de manager: Jah graag 4x 32A voor de amps voor de subs....Manager: KUCH, slik, whaaat??!

----------


## Turboke

> Hoho. Dat lees je verkeerd. Ik had het niet over het vermogen van de Lab. Geen negatief woord uit mijn mond over de Lab!
> 
> Het ging meer om speakermerken die verkondigen dat ze een 1000W topkast hebben gebouwd. Jah dat kan ik ook wel; het gaat om rendement.
> 
> 
> 
> Okey ik moet je gelijk geven, specstechnisch dan!
> Ben benieuwd welke speaker daar in zit; de zwaarste B&C die ik kan vinden is 2kW AES. En nogmaals! Rendement! Als hetzelfde behaald kan worden met een speaker met lager vermogen dan kies ik die! Daarnaast; je hebt het ding ook gezien! Dat past niet fatsoenlijk ergens in. In een trailer misschien. Komt er ook een steekkarretje bij om hem mee te nemen (220KG!). Okey okey ik begrijp het al; het is voor in discotheken? Dacht dat MCCauley ook tourende PA toepassingen heeft. Weliswaar een indrukwekende 143dB en onwaarschijnlijk gaaf laag maar toch heb ik mn bedenkingen! Hier kun je wel mooi deze nieuwe PLM20000 aanhangen. 
> 
> Op locatie tegen de manager: Jah graag 4x 32A voor de amps voor de subs....Manager: KUCH, slik, whaaat??!



Dan moet je eens zien naar de afmetingen van de sub's van EML :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Dan moet je eens zien naar de afmetingen van de sub's van EML



Die zijn 3x 21" en volgens mij toch echt een 'kuub' kleiner :P

----------


## RenéE

> Okey ik moet je gelijk geven, specstechnisch dan!
> Ben benieuwd welke speaker daar in zit; de zwaarste B&C die ik kan vinden is 2kW AES. En nogmaals! Rendement! Als hetzelfde behaald kan worden met een speaker met lager vermogen dan kies ik die! Daarnaast; je hebt het ding ook gezien! Dat past niet fatsoenlijk ergens in. In een trailer misschien. Komt er ook een steekkarretje bij om hem mee te nemen (220KG!). Okey okey ik begrijp het al; het is voor in discotheken? Dacht dat MCCauley ook tourende PA toepassingen heeft. Weliswaar een indrukwekende 143dB en onwaarschijnlijk gaaf laag maar toch heb ik mn bedenkingen! Hier kun je wel mooi deze nieuwe PLM20000 aanhangen.



Ik heb het genoegen gehad om even bij hun stand te staan kletsen. McCauley maakt hun eigen drivers, hebben ze eerder ook gedaan voor een andere grote speakerfabrikant volgens mij.

Deze sub is niet alleen voor installatie, maar (juist) ook voor touring. Het idee hierachter is schaalvergroting. Het subje zou evenveel moeten doen als 4 dubbel 18" subs. Als je het zo bekijkt dan bespaar je opeens weer een berg aan truckspace, gewicht en je hoeft maar 1 kastje naar binnen te rollen waar je normaal 4 keer op en neer zou moeten lopen. Maar het is natuurlijk geen kastje voor de gooi-en-smijt-feesttent-PA.

----------


## Turboke

> Die zijn 3x 21" en volgens mij toch echt een 'kuub' kleiner :P



Zijn 1/3 kleiner. 
Breder en lager.
Het blijft in dat geval altijd iets groots en lomps.

----------


## salsa

Nog niemand heeft verteld dat de reden van de grotere vermogens van huidige versterkers vaak de gedachte is van de fabrikant om juist Line Array te voeden.

Ook ben ik wel eens met de strekking 'hoever kunnen we gaan en waar is het voor..'
Het rendement is omhoog gegaan maar dit staat niet tot verhouding tot de toename van vermogens van de tegenwoordige luidspreker componenten.
Vroeger was het selectief uitzoeken van de speaker met het hoogst rendement, tegenwoordig moet het duizeling wekkende vermogens beschikken...

Is de vergelijking niet het zelfde als een Amerikaanse V8 tegen een Japanse 3 cilinder met een Turbo?
Hoppa! We maken 2000 Watts 97dB 1W/1M  en we hebben 400 Watts 101 dB 1W/1M..

Dave

----------


## Turboke

Het subje zou evenveel moeten doen als 4 dubbel 18" subs. 
QUOTE]

Als dit zo zou zijn dan zouden er vele hun andere gaan weg doen want 4 van mijn huidige dubbel 18 'ers zijn toch wel wat groter en dubbel in gewicht tegenover de McCauley, en dan moet ze ook nog doen wat die 4 stuks van ons doen.
En daar praten ze over [FONT=Univers][FONT=Univers]
[FONT=Univers]104dB, 1w @ 1metre average (single unit), 110dB with eight units coupled dit zijn de gegevens van een TSW218 van Turbosound he.[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het subje zou evenveel moeten doen als 4 dubbel 18" subs. 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Als dit zo zou zijn dan zouden er vele hun andere gaan weg doen want 4 van mijn huidige dubbel 18 'ers zijn toch wel wat groter en dubbel in gewicht tegenover de McCauley, en dan moet ze ook nog doen wat die 4 stuks van ons doen.
> En daar praten ze over [FONT=Univers][FONT=Univers][FONT=Univers]
> 104dB, 1w @ 1metre average (single unit), 110dB with eight units coupled
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



Klinkt allemaal wel leuk maar ik geloof niet in wonderen. Een 21" heeft een eigen klank waar je van moet houden, gaat erg diep en is vrij traag.
Deze kasten maken je weinig flexibel en het gewicht is al zo hoog dat je met 4 man nog steeds een hernia op kunt lopen, je hebt dus weliswaar minder truck-space nodig voor je spullen maar wel een grotere cabine voor je personeel.
En met welke dubbel 18 vergelijken ze? Ik wil nog wel eens zien dat deze sub meer zou doen dan 4 van mijn eigen subs....

----------


## Turboke

Ja ik zeg toch, die kast zou meer doen of gelijkaardig dan 8 tsw218 van Turbosound, we zullen het eens testen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kowlier

Deze topic eens nieuw leven inblazen.
Op het sub word zeer veel op 2 ohm gespeeld.
Op het mid/high toch blijkbaar niet zoveel.

Ik zou een setje DVdosc willen aansturen met FP10000 versterkers.
Nu voor een kleinere opstelling zou ik 4 tops willen aansturen welke dus op 2 ohm zullen spelen. 
De set zal natuurlijk wel zijn werk moeten doen.
Anders moet ik nog een extra FP10000 gebruiken voor die 1 kast extra.
L'acoustics geeft zelf steeds 3 kasten per kanaal op.
Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een line-array op 2 Ohm zou ik niet doen omdat je toch al vaak erg lange kabels gebruikt en veel doorlust gaat de kabel en contact overgangsweerstand best meetellen.
De FP kan het wel aan maar volgens mij adviseert Lab Gruppen zelf om het niet te doen. En als je het dan toch doet moet je de VPL switches op 70 Volt instellen.

----------


## kowlier

De afstand van de kabels valt wel mee hoor.
Zou het mogelijk zijn als ze op FP6400 of FP7000 zouden spelen.
Voor het hoog zijn de versterkers zeker ruim genoeg kwa vermogen.
Ik vind het gewoon zonde voor die 1 extra top per kant toch wel een dure extra versterker te moeten voorzien.
Soms is 4 tops per kant toch een pak beter dan 3.

----------


## jack

[FONT=Verdana]belasting op 2 ohm wordt door zowat geen-een fabrikant voorgeschreven.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]verliezen in de kabels worden groot,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]dempingsfactor is geheel weg.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]sub gaat rommelig klinken..[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana]mijn camco's sluit ik zelden onder 2,5 ohm aan...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]ze kunnen dit wel.....[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Gaan ook niet stuk....... [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]mijn line array bestaat uit 7 16 ohm kasten per kant,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]dit gaat goed op een vortex 6, versterker wordt niet warm, (2,3ohm) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Kabels zijn dik 4 x 4mm2 per kant en max 20 meter lang..[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Bij Nexo,camco adviseren ze max 6 kasten.... [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De lab,s staan erom bekend dat ze goed 2 ohm bestand zijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]is het een éénmalige klus lekker doen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]is het voor ieder weekend zou ik een versterker meer meezeulen.. [/FONT]
even goed kijken of de versterker warm word..

----------


## kowlier

We spelen op de subs vrij veel met 2 SB218 per kanaal van een fp6400 zonder problemen.
Daarmee dacht ik van toch maar eens 4 toppen aan te sturen ipv 3.
Het is nu eenmaal een job waar de 4de top toch van pas komt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Andere optie is de speakers in ieder kastje in serie te zetten, heb ik bij mijn line-array ook gedaan en kun je tot 6 kastjes gaan. Overigens levert het in het hoog geen problemen op om op 2 @ te draaien, daar gaat toch bijna geen vermogen heen.

----------


## salsa

Ik heb m'n Nexo NXamp draaiende met 12 LS1200 subs, per kanaal 3 subs van 8 Ohm, totaal 4 kanalen.
De NXAMP4x4 kan dit makkelijk aan, wel heb ik niet de orginele 6 Ohm speakers maar nieuwe Faital Pro 8 Ohm in de kasten zitten.
Per kanaal draait het 2.66 Ohm, en geen probleem..

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Per kanaal draait het 2.66 Ohm, en geen probleem..
> 
> Dave



Maar da's nog net ff meer als 2 Ohm. :Big Grin:

----------


## dokter dB

laat ik ook eens reageren als topicstarter!

wat ik aanhou is het volgende:
je hebt 1 stekker.
hij is 16A.
 :Smile: 

dat is met 100% efficiente versterkers dus 4x 900W. maken we 750W van (rendement/PFC/connectors/kabelverliezen).

dat is 350W per 18" als je op elke uitgang een dubbel 18" sub zet,
das niet echt wat je wil jongens, maar wel een thuiskomertje.

lab10.0000 lijkt grofweg op 2x fp6400 maar is het dus niet meer bij 4x4 ohm subs. dan heb je met de 2x6400 gewoon 2x meer voeding uit het net.

echter als je veel subje topje setjes doet is het ideaal
En als je puur enkel 18" subs hebt ook....

De veelzijdigheid van 1 amp sub/top weegt zeer op tegen anderzijds 2x 16A shuko fp6400 dus meer power op laagohmse belasting. 

Ik heb alleen maar 10.000's. maar heb dan ook enkel 18" subs.
bij grotere configuraties verdeel ik dat gewoon (10.000 per kant). als ik dat met 6400's zou doen zou het niet splitsbaar zijn in verschillende sets, nu wel. 10.000 is voor mij dus compacter en veelzijdiger. Als je dubbel18" subs hebt is het mijns inziens dus niet aan te raden om een 10.000 te nemen, en enkel18 wel. 

 :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Inderdaad is de FP10.000Q een dubbele FP6400 dus in theorie zou je tekort komen op de voeding. In de praktijk werkt het echter wel prima met een 4 Ohm belasting, of het met 2 Ohm ook werkt durf ik niet te zeggen.
Het volle vermogen heb je ook alleen ff met de ´oempff´ nodig en met de meeste muziek is er tijd genoeg die voeding weer op te laden.

----------


## Turboke

Een FP10000 is zeker geen dubbele FP6400,
een 6400 is 2 x 2300w op 4ohm en 2 x 3200w op 2ohm
een 10000 is 4 x 2100w op 4ohm en 4 x 2500w op 2ohm

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een FP10000 is zeker geen dubbele FP6400,



Schroef er maar eens een open, zijn echt identiek.
En ga ook maar eens meten, in de prestaties zijn ze ook identiek.

----------


## Turboke

De gegevens zijn toch heel anders.

----------


## dokter dB

> Inderdaad is de FP10.000Q een dubbele FP6400 dus in theorie zou je tekort komen op de voeding. In de praktijk werkt het echter wel prima met een 4 Ohm belasting, of het met 2 Ohm ook werkt durf ik niet te zeggen.
> Het volle vermogen heb je ook alleen ff met de ´oempff´ nodig en met de meeste muziek is er tijd genoeg die voeding weer op te laden.




wat je stelt kan allemaal wel maar heb je het ook geprobeert ?... ik iig wel. 2.7 ohm sub (3 subs per kant dus) op kan c en d van een 10.000 waarvan kanaal a en b al elk 2 tops doen.
Nu overschakelen met de subs op een losse amp ernaast (in dit geval een mc2 E45 iets andere klank maar ong. hetzelfde vermogen). dat was nogal hoorbaar meer druk (op gehoor 3dB). deze amp doet wel iets meer aan 2,7 ohm denk ik maar geen 3dB. het gaat er gewoon om dat je een extra vrije stroomgroep hebt.
je hebt maar 3,6kw input bij de 10.000. 

buiten dat versterk ik meestal geen oempf maar muziek  :Big Grin: . als iemand een moogsub speelt of een lage basnoot aanslaat op zn bas heb je een lange subnoot.
ik vind als muziekfanaat dat je daar de headroom voor moet hebben, ook als er een drummer lekker aan het doortrappen is. 

maargoed op een tegenwoordig standaard 90dB festival maakt die laatste 3dB niet veel uit, maar voor dingen waar ik het belangrijk vind neem ik dus een extra 10.000 mee, daar waar het in principe ook met 1 minder zou kunnen.
wat heel erg helpt (en dan dus ook kan) is dus je toppen en subs verdelen over 2 10.000's, en niet alle subs uit 1 10.000 willen halen.

dit zijn mijn bevindingen iig

----------


## MusicXtra

> wat je stelt kan allemaal wel maar heb je het ook geprobeert ?...



Nope, ik ben er zeker geen voorstander van om lager dan 4 Ohm te gaan en in mijn rackjes heb ik het sub ook netjes verdeeld over de versterkers.
En het is inderdaad waar dat bij lange lage basnoten de versterker zijn vermogen niet kan vasthouden, hij zakt dan in naar ongeveer 1000 Watt per kanaal en dan klopt het weer heel aardig met die bijna 4 kW die je uit een enkele 16A groep kunt trekken.

----------


## salsa

Mijn model Nexo NXAMP is een 2x20 A model, deze heeft dus twee powercords.
Eigenlijk is het twee stereo versterkers in 1 behuizing, ik ken de LAB niet dus weet niet of de LAb het zelfde principe heeft...

----------


## dokter dB

> Mijn model Nexo NXAMP is een 2x20 A model, deze heeft dus twee powercords.
> Eigenlijk is het twee stereo versterkers in 1 behuizing, ik ken de LAB niet dus weet niet of de LAb het zelfde principe heeft...



hey dave alles ok? Zie je misschien in januari nog even?! Ben missch weekje op aruba dan...

Maar jouw amp draait op 115v dus dat is weer anders! Maar je hebt wel meer inputvermogen met 40A.... Lijkt me dat een lab10k toch 32A wil op 115v.... Zou daar een ander model voor zijn? Denk dat dit toch wel het probleem is waarom er weinig zware amps van 100-240v inzetbaar zijn... In feite moet je dan 2 aparte voedingen aan boord hebben... Apart afgezekerd...

----------


## dokter dB

> Nope, ik ben er zeker geen voorstander van om lager dan 4 Ohm te gaan en in mijn rackjes heb ik het sub ook netjes verdeeld over de versterkers.
> En het is inderdaad waar dat bij lange lage basnoten de versterker zijn vermogen niet kan vasthouden, hij zakt dan in naar ongeveer 1000 Watt per kanaal en dan klopt het weer heel aardig met die bijna 4 kW die je uit een enkele 16A groep kunt trekken.



ja inderdaad... Nou ja de versterker kan het wel vasthouden maar de psu regelt terug.... 
Begrijp goed dat veel mensen de versterker toch vaak zo gebruiken dat hij eigenlijk te weing supply krijgt... In veel gevallen zal het ook prima gaan en dat is ook het handige van de amp... Het kan allemaal wel...
En je hebt altijd de vpl dus kan ervoor kiezen om bepaalde kanalen te downscalen...
Ik ben fan!

----------


## salsa

> hey dave alles ok? Zie je misschien in januari nog even?! Ben missch weekje op aruba dan...
> 
> Maar jouw amp draait op 115v dus dat is weer anders! Maar je hebt wel meer inputvermogen met 40A.... Lijkt me dat een lab10k toch 32A wil op 115v.... Zou daar een ander model voor zijn? Denk dat dit toch wel het probleem is waarom er weinig zware amps van 100-240v inzetbaar zijn... In feite moet je dan 2 aparte voedingen aan boord hebben... Apart afgezekerd...



Yep, de NXAMP moet twee verschillende groepen hebben, vind ik zeer goed bedacht.
Wanneer kom je in januari? Laat me ff weten!! Leuk!

Dave

----------


## JVS

> Een FP10000 is zeker geen dubbele FP6400,
> een 6400 is 2 x 2300w op 4ohm en 2 x 3200w op 2ohm
> een 10000 is 4 x 2100w op 4ohm en 4 x 2500w op 2ohm







> Schroef er maar eens een open, zijn echt identiek.
> En ga ook maar eens meten, in de prestaties zijn ze ook identiek.



Beiden volgens het klasse-TD principe, maar qua opbouw zijn de FP6400 en FP10.000Q toch écht compleet anders ! Dat een fp6400 net wat meer uitgangsstroom (=power in 2 ohm) kan leveren als een fp10.000q weet ik zeker (leg het schema / afregelgegevens maar naast elkaar).

FP10.000Q - 2 kanalen sub in 4 ohm, 2 kanalen MF/HF in 4 ohm is geen probleem. Bij 4 kanalen sub in 4 ohm gaat de voeding terugregelen (16A PAL limiter) bij een flink subbassignaal.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Denk dat dit toch wel het probleem is waarom er weinig zware amps van 100-240v inzetbaar zijn... In feite moet je dan 2 aparte voedingen aan boord hebben... Apart afgezekerd...



Met schakelende voedingen werkt het dan toch anders. Het grote probleem is dat de voeding bij de lage voedingsspanning grote stromen moet aankunnen, maar tevens ook bestand moet zijn tegen de hoge netspanningen.

Dit maakt dat de onderdelen duidelijk duurder zijn, en dus is het goedkoper om 2 verschillende types te maken. 
Als je over adapters/voedingen praat voor lage vermogens dan speelt dit niet, dan is het vaak duurder ivm verschillende produktie en voorraad etc.

----------


## dokter dB

> Met schakelende voedingen werkt het dan toch anders. Het grote probleem is dat de voeding bij de lage voedingsspanning grote stromen moet aankunnen, maar tevens ook bestand moet zijn tegen de hoge netspanningen.
> 
> Dit maakt dat de onderdelen duidelijk duurder zijn, en dus is het goedkoper om 2 verschillende types te maken. 
> etc.



ja ik ga ervanuit dat een SMPS voedingstrafo die op 230 1kw levert op 115v 500w levert.
Als de 230 trafo maar 50% (duty cycle) word aangepulst omdat anders de uitgangsspanning te hoog word (wikkelverhouding staat op 230) heb je dus bij 115v iets van 2x zoveel trafokern nodig en dikkere koper, en dikkere primaire elco. Men zou opzich wel een voeding kunnen ontwerpen die wisselend overschakeld naar een andere primaire aftak onder/boven een bepaalde primaire spanning maar het blijft vet overdimensioneren allemaal. Het is heel lastig een groot vermogensvoeding te maken die dit allemaal effe regelt en stabiel blijft. geschakelde voedingregelcircuits zij heel complex en helemaal niet tolerantieontvankelijk (geert wilders uitspraak?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## DJ Antoon

> ja ik ga ervanuit dat een SMPS voedingstrafo die op 230 1kw levert op 115v 500w levert. Het is heel lastig een groot vermogensvoeding te maken die dit allemaal effe regelt en stabiel blijft.



Ik ga er voor praktisch nut ervan uit dat deze hetzelfde vermogen kan leveren, in het ene geval hogere netspanning, en het andere geval hogere stromen uit het net. En dat maakt het inderdaad lastig, maar het kan wel, kost wat, heb je wat. (of watten wats etc.)  :Smile: 

Soms wil je het net niet, zoals bij led lampjes op 230V. Die wil je eigenlijk met een ordinaire triac dimmer kunnen dimmen. En dat kan soms ook.

----------


## Turboke

Ik vind toch maar dat je veel tweedehandse FP10000 te koop vind op het net, lijkt me dan precies toch niet zo een goed apparaat te zijn als de 6400.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat komt voornamelijk omdat er ook heel erg veel nieuw verkocht zijn en zeker niet omdat hij minder goed zou zijn.

----------


## Turboke

Lijkt me toch nogal dat als je iets koopt dit doet om het te gebruiken en niet eventjes te proberen en dan te verkopen.

----------


## 4AC

Bij deze een kickje.
Wat mij betreft mogen er namelijk wel wat versterkers toegevoegd worden aan de vergelijking van dit topic:
- FFA 6004
- Matrix XT6004 (EQ)
- En de, al eerder genoemde, McSquare E100

Mvg,

Teun

Ps.




> Een 21" heeft een eigen klank waar je van moet houden, gaat erg diep en is vrij traag.



Ben ik totaal niet met je eens, althans, dat je alles over één kam scheert.
Al eens een Funktion One F221 mogen horen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ben ik totaal niet met je eens, althans, dat je alles over één kam scheert.
> Al eens een Funktion One F221 mogen horen?



Mijn opmerking moet je ook relatief zien, een 21" speaker heeft nou eenmaal een grotere massatraagheid en een lagere eigenresonantie dan een 18" speaker waardoor deze het altijd aflegt waar het gaat om snelheid.
Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de klank niet mooi kan zijn.

----------


## 4AC

> Mijn opmerking moet je ook relatief zien, een 21" speaker heeft nou eenmaal een grotere massatraagheid en een lagere eigenresonantie dan een 18" speaker waardoor deze het altijd aflegt waar het gaat om snelheid.
> Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de klank niet mooi kan zijn.



Fijn dat je zo rap reageert.

De F221 levert niets in op het gebied van snelheid.
Sterker nog, dat was één van de dingen die me opviel bij die sub; enorm snelle respons (bij elk frequentiegebied).

Funktion One stelt processorinstellingen voor verschillende configuraties beschikbaar (met 0,0 eq, trouwens) en daar zit niets in waardoor de 21" sneller wordt. Het is dus puur het ontwerp zelf.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Komende woensdag geven we een demo van de line-array i.c.m. de X218 in Central Studio's te Utrecht, moet je eigenlijk eens komen luisteren.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Er komen 6 kastjes per kant te hangen met nog een extra 20° downfill kastje en daaronder 8 X218 subs in een cardoïde opstelling.

----------


## 4AC

> Komende woensdag geven we een demo van de line-array i.c.m. de X218 in Central Studio's te Utrecht, moet je eigenlijk eens komen luisteren....
> Er komen 6 kastjes per kant te hangen met nog een extra 20° downfill kastje en daaronder 8 X218 subs in een cardoïde opstelling.



Bedankt voor je uitnodiging, maar wat heeft dat met dit topic te maken?
We zaten al aardig off-topic, maar deze post zal wel helemaal rap verdwijnen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bedankt voor je uitnodiging, maar wat heeft dat met dit topic te maken?
> We zaten al aardig off-topic, maar deze post zal wel helemaal rap verdwijnen.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



En daar heb jij weer helemaal gelijk in, alhoewel het hier over een 4 kanaals versterker gaat. :Wink: 
Maar nu weer "on-topic"; een 21" sub is leuk voor een vaste installatie maar voor touring gear geef ik de voorkeur aan 18". Daar kom je ook meer dan laag genoeg mee en de kast kan een heel stuk kleiner blijven.

----------


## 4AC

> En daar heb jij weer helemaal gelijk in, alhoewel het hier over een 4 kanaals versterker gaat.



Haha, huh, welke 4-kanaals versterker?  :Big Grin: 
Ach, maakt het niet minder interessant. 





> Maar nu weer "on-topic"; een 21" sub is leuk voor een vaste installatie maar voor touring gear geef ik de voorkeur aan 18". Daar kom je ook meer dan laag genoeg mee en de kast kan een heel stuk kleiner blijven.



Ik geef de voorkeur aan een enkel 21" (F121).
Rendement is even hoog (zo niet hoger) dan menig dubbel 18". En dan is de 21" plots de meer compacte, lichte optie.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik geef de voorkeur aan een enkel 21" (F121).
> Rendement is even hoog (zo niet hoger) dan menig dubbel 18". En dan is de 21" plots de meer compacte, lichte optie.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ieder voordeel hep sijn nadeel. :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

> Komende woensdag geven we een demo van de line-array i.c.m. de X218 in Central Studio's te Utrecht, moet je eigenlijk eens komen luisteren....
> Er komen 6 kastjes per kant te hangen met nog een extra 20° downfill kastje en daaronder 8 X218 subs in een cardoïde opstelling.



Welk tijdstip ongeveer????
'k wil wel eens kennismaken met je systeem (en jou...)

----------

